# Cricket crosswave and ps3 ?



## tmf89 (Jun 1, 2011)

I just bought a cricket crosswave and i can log on to my psn. But is says nat type 2. When i go to play black ops or mw2 it say my nat type is moderate and affects matchmaking. I go to my moms house to play and she has a netgear from comcast and my nat type will be open, no problems. But when i got this crosswave thing, its constantly moderate. I have tried the mw2 thing where it fixes black ops nat type to open. But it doesnt work, mw2 is moderate also  Im thinking it has something to do with my laptop or the cricket crosswave. Ivr tried turning off firewalls, using ethernet, enabling upnp. My laptop is running windows 7. I dont know what else to do. Any help is much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF,

I would advice that you take a look at the NAT Sticky in the Console Forum...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f142/nat-issues-xbox-and-ps3-187282.html#post3142362

As I wrote, NAT type 2 on a PS3 is ok and you shouldn't have any NAT-related issues. It indicated your NAT is open whilst being behind a router (NAT type 1 is for when the NAT is open and connected to the Internet without going through a firewall or a router).


----------

